# lowrance to control autopilot



## visn (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey folks,
I was hoping to find someone who might loan me a clue. I just started looking into that it would take to get me lowrance elite-5 gps/sonar to control the autohelm sportpilot plus in my boat.

The lowrance has a NMEA 0183 port 
The autohelm has a seatalk port

In my digging I have found this:
http://www.raymarine.com/ProductDetail.aspx?SITE=1&SECTION=2&PAGE=714&PRODUCT=2976

Just not sure its right or if its the only piece I need!.

Thanks for any help


----------

